# What are the do's and don'ts of picking up a pax for a different account holder?



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey y'all. I am a total noob at rideshare (I did my first ride this a.m., in fact). I would appreciate some advice/clarification on the rules of picking up a pax who is not the person shown on the ping. I read through the Beginner's Wiki on these forums and the Uber literature. I am still not sure what exactly the rules are.

FYI, the particular situation that arose was the following

I got a ping from Dude. I arrive at location. Teenage looking dude tries to enter my vehicle without greeting me (my doors are locked). I was trying to greet him, but it took a bit for him to realize I wanted to check to make sure he was the name on the account. He told me his uncle requested the ride for him. I asked him if unclewas coming with us, to which the answer was negative. I informed him I could not accept himas a passenger without the person whose name is on the account. 

Now, this is where I am unsure what the rule is. I know pax can request a ride for a friend, but aren't they supposed to enter the friend's name and info into their request? I am under the impression that if I don't pick up the pax who is named on the ping, that is breaking Uber policy. 

By the way, I did not check if the teenage-looking pax was an adult. I chose to cancel the trip. So, while I am choosing from among the list of reasons for cancelling (I selected rider was not there), the uncle comes out to the street, holding a baby, while (presumably) the Missus tags along. They start grousing at me and I tell them firmly and politely that I need the rider whose name is on the request to be along for the ride. The Missus unhelpfully calls me a "weirdo." I tell them that is Uber policy, sorry it didn't work out, and I leave. 

So, I figure that regardless of what the policy is, there are certainly Uber drivers who would take the ride, no question (even if the pax was an unaccompanied minor). I am not sure if I was totally mistaken in understanding Uber policy or if I am just being a stickler for the rules, which may not be that common among Uberdrivers. 

I welcome all feedback on this. Like I said, I am total noob and trying to figure it out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I see lots of accounts getting shared, wife using the husband account, stuff like that. I just rely on a gut check and roll away if the situation looks sketchy. I don’t think Uber strictly forbids account sharing amongst legal aged riders, but you were right to bail after being called names. Hopefully someone else in this forum can verify the policy.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The policy us, they can order a ride for someone else. There is a rule against unattended minors, however, which is an automatic deactivation for the rider-account. 

My advice, don't bother with riders that use fake names, or nicknames. Sometimes, it's no big deal, but you might be in the company of someone using a stolen credit card, or using you to transport drugs. 

If you encounter unattended minors, you can report to Uber. Or, take the ride. I transport a few high schoolers who's parents arrange rides for. But I know at least one or both parents in these cases. 

I have declined rides for younger kids, and usually call and lecture the parents on the rules and safety concerns before cancelling. They often don't think about potential issues.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uber's so-called policy on unaccompanied minors is a joke.

Technically, unaccompanied minors are violations of both the Driver TOS and the Rider TOS, but Uber support will often tell drivers that it's up to us whether we drive them. In other words, _"If everything works out okay and we make money, you're good. But if we get a complaint, you're in trouble."
_
If Uber were serious about unaccompanied minors, that would be an automatic cancellation fee every time, but it's not.

I also don't believe the "automatic deactivation of rider accounts" concept for a minute. I've had two different situations where I've declined and reported an unaccompanied minor and then gotten exactly the same pax -- on the same account, from the same pickup address -- a few days later.

One thing drivers must be aware of is your local laws. In some states (California, I believe, and possibly others), it is ILLEGAL to transport unaccompanied minors.

However, as others have stated, an account holder ordering a ride for someone else is quite common and permissible. I seem to get a lot of those daytimes on weekends, and the actual rider is usually Grandma going to her son/daughter's house for the day. On those, I almost always get a phone call en route telling me who the real pax is.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I posted on this last month, I think. I pressed and pressed, and eventually got a reply from someone supposedly from Uber's legal department. They say they will deactivate rider accounts if this is reported to them.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Technically, unaccompanied minors are violations of both the Driver TOS and the Rider TOS, but Uber support will often tell drivers that it's up to us whether we drive them.


I've reported many underage unaccompanied riders-to-be to both Uber and Lyft in the past year, and have never had either one of them respond even remotely close to saying "it's up to us to decide".

However, very early last summer Uber was playing with the idea of an "UberTeen" service that would have allowed 13 to 17 year old riders without a parent/adult. I had a single ride in May '17 where this happened. I asked Uber and they told me I could do the ride, and explained this service level was coming. About a month later they did an about face and dropped those plans. I'm sure their legal team pushed hard against exposing Uber to the potential liabilities.

To respond to the OP though... Both Uber and Lyft have told me in the past that the account holder SHOULD notify us right away that the ride is for someone else, give the name, and explain who they are. Not that it is required though.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

WhoGAF?

As long as someone gets in the car with someplace to go. 

Not my job to go all sleuthing to verify who’s name it is, blah blah blah


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Here is one scenario that shows why it matters:

Young girl gets in car. Says she isnt Deborah, that her friend called for the ride for her. Parents of not Deborah call police, police put out BOLO and you get stopped. Turns out, she is under 18, and now you got potential issues. 

Here's another:
You pick up 16 year old mule carrying drugs. He reeks of pot. You get stopped for rolling a yellow/red light, or speeding g, whatever. Cop approaches, smells skunky pot odor, decides to search car.

The idea of taking these trips seems banal, and 90% are probably no biggie. But try not to expose yourself.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber allows account holders to order for their friends. I always ask the account holders name. They should know who ordered the Uber for them. If They cant match the name, no ride. If They can, no problem, lets roll.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber allows account holders to order for their friends. I always ask the account holders name. They should know who ordered the Uber for them. If They cant match the name, no ride. If They can, no problem, lets roll.


Sensible approach.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OP you did a really good job for your first day. I think you'll do just fine on the platform. Just be selective about picking battled because you will get DA'd if you get too many complaints or false allegations.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> You pick up 16 year old mule carrying drugs. He reeks of pot. You get stopped for rolling a yellow/red light, or speeding g, whatever. Cop approaches, smells skunky pot odor, decides to search car.


This could happen with a mule of any age, whether or not they are skunky. You get stopped for anything, or get involved in an accident, the pax arouses suspicion, and all of a sudden you're in the jackpot. Doesn't have to be a kid.


> Young girl gets in car. Says she isnt Deborah, that her friend called for the ride for her. Parents of not Deborah call police, police put out BOLO and you get stopped. Turns out, she is under 18, and now you got potential issues.


Or this...not a hypothetical -- true recent South Florida story.

Lyft driver picks up a girl at her home at 1 AM, on her boyfriends account, and drives her to his house. They party or whatever for 4 hours and then go for a ride in Studly's pickup truck. He's stoned out of his head, crashes the truck and kills the girl. The media plays it like it's the Lyft driver's fault for transporting a 15 year-old girl!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Dont. 

On the rider app, you can order for someone else, it comes as that persons name & number. 

3rd party rides on X are almost always drunk shit birds.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

You are over thinking this issue. People ride on someone elses account all the time. Not your job to question too much. If the ride is for John - ask the paxs for the riders name or who called for the ride. If the answer is correct - you are finished with screening the ride. You do not want to be asking too many questions - like , are you 18 years old. 
After you become a seasoned driver - all these issues will get lost in , OMG, What have I done ? feelings.




dirtylee said:


> Dont.
> 
> On the rider app, you can order for someone else, it comes as that persons name & number.
> 
> 3rd party rides on X are almost always drunk shit birds.


____________________

That statement does not even make sense nor deserve a response.


----------



## Aaron Smathers (Jul 20, 2018)

The local BMW dealership uses Uber to shuttle their customers to and from the service department. I got a ping from someone yesterday named "Romer", waited outside for 4 minutes and an elderly woman entered the car. When I dropped her off she asked me if they tipped me through the app, I was a bit puzzled at first but then she told me BMW ordered the uber, she gave me $5 cash and BMW did not tip via the app.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

JK7 said:


> I got a ping from Dude. I arrive at location. Teenage looking dude tries to enter my vehicle without greeting me (my doors are locked). I was trying to greet him, but it took a bit for him to realize I wanted to check to make sure he was the name on the account. He told me his uncle requested the ride for him. I asked him if unclewas coming with us, to which the answer was negative. I informed him I could not accept himas a passenger without the person whose name is on the account.


Kudos to you! You're probably one of the first newbies that knew to keep the doors locked til your sure of your pax! You're definitely off to a good start.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> One thing drivers must be aware of is your local laws. In some states (California, I believe, and possibly others), it is ILLEGAL to transport unaccompanied minors.


Taxi drivers never cared and thank goodness they didn't if this is so because I would never have made my treatments at the hospital. Though I was 16 at the time so it's a tough call.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Aaron Smathers said:


> The local BMW dealership uses Uber to shuttle their customers to and from the service department. I got a ping from someone yesterday named "Romer", waited outside for 4 minutes and an elderly woman entered the car. When I dropped her off she asked me if they tipped me through the app, I was a bit puzzled at first but then she told me BMW ordered the uber, she gave me $5 cash and BMW did not tip via the app.


Local airport hotels have started to do this as well.

Bars also do this with over served patrons.

Frat houses with roofied girls.

Johns paying for their hookers ride.

Etc etc


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

JK7 said:


> I would appreciate some advice/clarification on the rules of picking up a pax who is not the person shown on the ping. I read through the Beginner's Wiki on these forums and the Uber literature. I am still not sure what exactly the rules are.
> 
> I welcome all feedback on this. Like I said, I am total noob and trying to figure it out.


That scenario leads to cancelation by default. It is always wise to avoid taking any risks. I am sure the parents are going to stand against you in the event of an accident as their kids may not be covered by the ride share insurance.

You are such a nice person to lecture the parents. I simply call the parents and confirm if they will be riding. If the answer is no, I say "sorry, this is against uber policy and I am going to cancel the ride. Have a nice day".

Not to mention I never have good experience with kids (I consider anyone <20yrs are kids) This is why I quit my teacher job.



Aaron Smathers said:


> The local BMW dealership uses Uber to shuttle their customers to and from the service department. I was a bit puzzled at first but then she told me BMW ordered the uber, she gave me $5 cash and BMW did not tip via the app.


I never imagine BMW is such a cheap company. Selling ridiculously priced cars of subpar quality and yet be stingy from not offering complimentary loaners.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Account holders can order rides for other people.

People under the age of 18 are not allowed to ride alone. Lift policy is that miners must ride with someone over the age of 18. Uber's policy is more strict. Uber says no one under the age of 18 is allowed to ride without the account holder also taking the ride. Account holders must be 18 or older. Minors are unable to enter into contractual agreements in the United States. An Uber or Lyft account is a contractual agreement.

Technically, with Uber's policy, if Dad were to order a ride for Mom and their minor child, you're not supposed to actually take the ride. This one would be a judgement call. But that's the policy.


----------



## Aaron Smathers (Jul 20, 2018)

> I never imagine BMW is such a cheap company. Selling ridiculously priced cars of subpar quality and yet be stingy from not offering complimentary loaners.


The passenger said the car need more work than originally expected so she was going there to get a loaner.


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

It is a big deal to both Uber and Lyft when a customer's ride is cancelled for seemingly no good reason. And the way it goes down in their system is "no good reason" -- unless you let the 5 minute timer elapse and have placed a call to the customer. Talking with and/or e-mailing customer service to explain the event and ask for it to be expunged, as well as following up about it at a Greenlight Hub, if possible, would be a good idea.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

I


Uber's Guber said:


> I see lots of accounts getting shared, wife using the husband account, stuff like that. I just rely on a gut check and roll away if the situation looks sketchy. I don't think Uber strictly forbids account sharing amongst legal aged riders, but you were right to bail after being called names. Hopefully someone else in this forum can verify the policy.


 never minded taking someone other than the account holder, and I do not think there is a rule. However, your passenger must be 18.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I do it.
Never had a problem, doubt I ever will.
If it is a problem, no big deal. I might lose a few bucks.



UberBeemer said:


> Here is one scenario that shows why it matters:
> 
> Young girl gets in car. Says she isnt Deborah, that her friend called for the ride for her. Parents of not Deborah call police, police put out BOLO and you get stopped. Turns out, she is under 18, and now you got potential issues.
> 
> ...


C'mon.
2 very unlikely situations and both are really more of an issue of age, not account holder.

Let's not complicate what is a very easy situation to handle.

I personally don't use trade dress. 
If they know I'm an Uber, they're getting a ride.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When in doubt you can call the account holder through the app to verify the identity of the pax.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> They say they will deactivate rider accounts if this is reported to them.


They LIE. the only accounts they deactivate are the stolen ones and the Drivers. A rider can lie, cheat, steal and assault you, then complain about your attitude to fuber support, get a refund and driver deactivated...

Don't do 3rd party rides.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Aaron Smathers said:


> The local BMW dealership uses Uber to shuttle their customers to and from the service department. I got a ping from someone yesterday named "Romer", waited outside for 4 minutes and an elderly woman entered the car. When I dropped her off she asked me if they tipped me through the app, I was a bit puzzled at first but then she told me BMW ordered the uber, she gave me $5 cash and BMW did not tip via the app.


I get a lot of rides (as a percentage of my total trips) from my local BMW dealership - I wonder is that a corporate thing?

I get zero rides from other dealerships, so maybe that is a BMW thing...or BMW owners use Uber unlike owners of Audi, MB, Jaguar & Maserati that are next door to the BMW dealership.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Ask their name. If it’s different than account name, ask who ordered the ride. You could also ask what Driver they’re looking for. If they have an obvious nickname, that could be a sign of a problem pax. 

If they look young, ask their age or drive off and cancel to avoid the hassle. You never have to accept ANY pax into your vehicle. When in doubt, cancel. 

Simple. 

Many pax will be using a friend’s, family member’s, or even business account, (car dealership, etc.) That is 100% okay from an Uber/Lyft standpoint.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Taking kids to school is about to start back up again in a few weeks!


----------



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

here2der said:


> It is a big deal to both Uber and Lyft when a customer's ride is cancelled for seemingly no good reason. And the way it goes down in their system is "no good reason" -- unless you let the 5 minute timer elapse and have placed a call to the customer. Talking with and/or e-mailing customer service to explain the event and ask for it to be expunged, as well as following up about it at a Greenlight Hub, if possible, would be a good idea.


Maybe, you (or another poster) could explain to me how to email Uber customer service and what I ought to tell them. I tried the help.uber site and did not see any options pertaining to cancelled trips.

It also happens that when I cancelled, I first noticed I received a cancellation fee, which has since disappeared.



disp350 said:


> Kudos to you! You're probably one of the first newbies that knew to keep the doors locked til your sure of your pax! You're definitely off to a good start.


Thanks. I knew to lock the doors and ask for confirmation of the passenger because I read these forums before I started accepting pings. So, thanks to everybody who helps contribute sound advice.

Thank you all for the feedback and advice. It is very helpful. Upon reflection, what I would have differently are a couple things.

When the teenage-looking guy told me his uncle ordered the Uber, I would have, at that point, asked him to confirm a. His uncle's name matches the ping name and b. teenage-looking guy can provide ID to show 18+ age. If a and b pass the test, I would have taken the ride. If not, "sorry," I cancel and move on immediately.

That's the other thing i would have done differently: move on immediately. I made the mistake of idling my vehicle in front of the location while I was fiddling with the app trying to decide which type of cancellation to choose. Meanwhile, the entire tribe descended upon my vehicle to alternately argue with and insult me. I could have simply pulled away first and moved down the road to a safe location and finished inputting once safe. That's why I am a noob.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> 3rd party rides on X are almost always drunk shit birds.


You get more than a few of these "dumping jobs". A hotel, bar or restaurant wants to get a drunk off the premises. EASY! Put the drunk into a vehicle that takes them away from said premises! What _*was*_ the establishment's problem is *NOW* the* driver's* problem! Once you get the dumped person into your car, it is extremely difficult to get him out of it.

When you consider that Uber is paying 1979 cab rates, I do not care if the drunk or street person is riding on the establishment's account. I will not receive sufficient compensation to drive the dumped person here, there and everywhere then wait an hour until the police can show up and get the dumped passenger out of my car.

We used to get these "dump jobs" as cab drivers all the time; still do. Those of us who are hip will not accept them, under most conditions. To be sure, there were some bars and restaurants that used to take care of us, so we would help out them, but, for the most part; no. When I was the midnight dispatcher, I told more than one doorman that he could call one of his payola buddies, to whom he sold all of the good trips, to schlepp that drunk or street person, and, on top of that, he could make his payola buddy give him ten dollars for the "ecstatic privilege" of having the hotel's "problem" dumped on him.



Aaron Smathers said:


> The local BMW dealership uses Uber to shuttle their customers to and from the service department. When I dropped her off she asked me if they tipped me through the app, she told me BMW ordered the uber, she gave me $5 cash and BMW did not tip via the app.


What do you expect....oh, never mind, one of My Colleagues drives a BMW.........................



sellkatsell44 said:


> Taxi drivers never cared and thank goodness they didn't if this is so because I would never have made my treatments at the hospital. Though I was 16 at the time so it's a tough call.


I do not know what the laws or regulations are in San Francisco (I seem to recall that you once stated that this is where you are), but, in the Capital of Your Nation, the cab drivers can transport anyone over the age of twelve who is unaccompanied by an adult. In fact, that used to be the Transportation Business Standard. The driver can drop the passenger over the age of twelve at the destination without there being an adult there to receive him. teh driver may carry or refuse anyone between the ages of six and twelve who is unaccompanied. If he elects to transport, he is responsible for rendering that minor unto an adult at the destination. Anyone under six must be accompanied.



dirtylee said:


> Local airport hotels have started to do this as well.
> 
> Bars also do this with over served patrons.
> 
> ...


Cab drivers have had this for years. It is not surprise that the TNC drivers are seeing it.

If the person is blind drunk and his friends ordered the ride, just to get rid of him so that they can continue to party, I would refuse the trip. Some drivers will take the trip if someone accompanies him, but, I would not. Accompanied or not, he can still ralph in your car.

If it is a hotel, restaurant or bar that is trying to dump a drunk or street person on you, I would not take it, either. You will never get him out of your car. These places will not call the police, who are trained to deal with people like this, because they do not want the drunk or street person "to have any problems"........funny, they do not seem to care if the driver has "any problems".


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

If it's for a friend of family member, just roll with it. Make sure they can identify who ordered it and that's its not some random person that saw you're an Uber driver. 

Next, never argue with pax. Simply (and politely) roll up your window and drive away. Unless they have a baseball bat that can break your window, they aren't getting in your car.

Uber on.

You'll learn this is all trial and error. You'll do fine. 

Fyi, dont pick up minors. If they look under 18, ask them for their age. Or birthday (know the year that would make them 18, like those cigarette calendars at stores) if they give you a fake birthday, they will hesitate. If they are under 18, cancel and hit "un accompanied minor " and move on. Send a message to Uber and explain the situation. Whether or not they actually take action is beyond us.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Since you are new, please listen to Another Uber Driver here. Break these "3rd party" rides into two very basic categories: rides ordered for friends and family and rides ordered for strangers. The first is typically very common and as benign as most of your other fares. The second _can_ be some of the worst pax you can take in this gig. Examples include (as mentioned) very, very drunk people over-served and dumped on you by the bar, hospital patients without insurance dumped to get them off the premises, homeless hustlers that smooth talk a gullible tenderheart into buying them a ride, a do-gooder buying a ride for someone whacked out on drugs, etc.

The great news as disp said is that you keep your doors locked until assessing and identifying the rider. That's more than half the battle. Well done just like a seasoned vet.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

The account holders should be using this feature:



















It sends the rider a text to let them connect them with the driver. And same to driver. And pickup name is the nsme of rider, not account holder.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I posted on this last month, I think. I pressed and pressed, and eventually got a reply from someone supposedly from Uber's legal department. They say they will deactivate rider accounts if this is reported to them.


I don't think they actually do this though. They won't even punish riders who are verbally abusive or who pull shady antics for free rides. Unless a pax is caught on dash cam physically abusing their driver or they're caught pulling some scheme multiple times, Uber tends to look the other way. Unfortunate but true.

OP, if you arrive to pickup address and pax is under 18, wait the 5 minutes and cancel as "rider isn't here" so you can collect your cancellation fee then leave.

Riders *can* order rides for other people on their account, however. Happens all the time.

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I do it.
> Never had a problem, doubt I ever will.
> If it is a problem, no big deal. I might lose a few bucks.
> 
> ...


The first situation happened to me last year. The young lady's dad turned out to be a cop, and I got pulled over by IL state trooper on the expressway. Thankfully, she was 24, so even though daddy didnt approve of who she was going to visit, or why, they couldn't do anything more than waste a bunch of my time.

Don't kid yourself about the second example either.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You get more than a few of these "dumping jobs". A hotel, bar or restaurant wants to get a drunk off the premises. EASY! Put the drunk into a vehicle that takes them away from said premises! What _*was*_ the establishment's problem is *NOW* the* driver's* problem! Once you get the dumped person into your car, it is extremely difficult to get them out of it.
> 
> When you consider that Uber is paying 1979 cab rates, I do not care if the drunk or street person is riding on the establishment's account. I will not receive sufficient compensation to drive the dumped person here, there and everywhere then wait an hour until the police can show up and get the dumped passenger out of my car.
> 
> We used to get these "dump jobs" as cab drivers all the time; still do. Those of us who are hip will not accept them, under most conditions. To be sure, there were some bars and restaurants that used to take care of us, so we would help out them, but, for the most part; no. When I was the midnight dispatcher, I told more than one doorman that he could call one of his payola buddies, to whom he sold all of the good trips, to schlepp that drunk or street person, and, on top of that, he could make his payola buddy give him ten dollars for the "ecstatic privilege" of having the hotel's "problem" dumped on him


Yep. If you see bouncers or cops when you pull up to collect your pax, drive off quickly! You NEVER want that fare. At least the cabbies get paid more to deal with it. Same for if your pax cannot walk him/her self into the vehicle. I'm never about to deal with those vomit/asshole/groping odds.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

It's at your discretion and use your better judgement.

If it's someone ordering an Uber for their grandmother, sister or something like that let them in.

But if some thug walks up to my car and the rider account says "Alice" I usually cancel immediately and drive away. Always keep your doors locked until you verify. Your car your rules. You let in who you feel like.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> Break these "3rd party" rides into two very basic categories: rides ordered for friends and family and rides ordered for strangers. The first is typically very common and as benign as most of your other fares. The second _can_ be some of the worst pax you can take in this gig. Examples include (as mentioned) very, very drunk people over-served and dumped on you by the bar, hospital patients without insurance dumped to get them off the premises, homeless hustlers that smooth talk a gullible tenderheart into buying them a ride, a do-gooder buying a ride for someone whacked out on drugs, etc


This poster explained it a little more thoroughly than did I. Read; comprehend; pay heed. He mentioned the do-gooder, which is someone whom I failed to mention. Those do-gooder booked rides are _*NOTHING*_ _*BUT*_ _*TROUBLE*_.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

A couple weeks ago, a bouncer tried to put a passed out stripper in my truck. I told him and a woman that was helping him that we don't take passed out people. Drove off, didn't even charge a cancel fee and the next day was shut down for discrimination.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Don't kid yourself about the second example either.


I don't get your second example.

The problem in that example is 1) picking up a minor and 2) picking up someone with drugs.

While both are problems, they are the exact same problem regardless of its the account holder or not.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jerryk2 said:


> I told him and a woman that was helping him that we don't take passed out people. Drove off, didn't even charge a cancel fee and the next day was shut down for discrimination.


Did F*ub*a*r* ( or was it Gr*yft*) re-instate you? Where did it happen? Was it in PG, DC or where?

One thing that I did forget to mention, and, this post reminds me, if you do cancel to avoid getting a problem passenger dumped on you, report it immediately. Let Uber know that the rider was drunk, rude, fraudulent or whatever. I even had one customer at National Airport who told me that another person accompanying her had yet to get the suitcase from the carousel and that I had to wait until this person came out of the terminal. _*AT AN AIRPORT????!?!?!???*_ ...........especially the way that things are THESE DAYS? Yeah, right, sure, lady, uh-HUH!!!!!! As soon as I had left the airport, I reported her to Uber.

One thing about both Uber and Lyft is that each one tends to believe whoever gets to it first. For this reason, reporting the customer is a good covering for your [donkey].


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> That scenario leads to cancelation by default. It is always wise to avoid taking any risks. I am sure the parents are going to stand against you in the event of an accident as their kids may not be covered by the ride share insurance.
> 
> You are such a nice person to lecture the parents. I simply call the parents and confirm if they will be riding. If the answer is no, I say "sorry, this is against uber policy and I am going to cancel the ride. Have a nice day".
> 
> ...


BMW subpar quality? Please share with us what do you drive?


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber allows account holders to order for their friends. I always ask the account holders name. They should know who ordered the Uber for them. If They cant match the name, no ride. If They can, no problem, lets roll.


I have received at least a dozen early weekend morning pickups where the female rider(s) could not tell me the male account holder's name. The look on their faces is priceless but it does create a kind of awkward situation. When they give me that blank stare I try to immediately ask about their destination and begin the ride to confirm.

When it's a group of girls they begin to joke about what their guys names were during the ride.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Scott.Sul said:


> I have received at least a dozen early weekend morning pickups where the female rider(s) could not tell me the male account holder's name. The look on their faces is priceless but it does create a kind of awkward situation. When they give me that blank stare I try to immediately ask about their destination and begin the ride to confirm.
> 
> When it's a group of girls they begin to joke about what their guys names were during the ride.


Good point. I never do the walk of shame crowd, I'm usually up too late doing the whiskey and bad decisions crowd.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Scott.Sul said:


> I have received at least a dozen early weekend morning pickups where the female rider(s) could not tell me the male account holder's name. The look on their faces is priceless .


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Walk of Shame^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It was so much easier back in the days before Uber when taxicabs did not accept credit cards. The guy just called the cab, gave her some cash and pushed her out the door. No one was the wiser, except for the two parties involved.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

We have a restaurant here called Fin McCool's. It is part of a chain that includes Maretti's, and I think Snuggery. All of these are family oriented until after the dinner hour when they become dance bars. The local Fin's almost always has police outside dealing with over served 20-somethings. I never accept rides from there past 9 pm.



Cableguynoe said:


> I don't get your second example.
> 
> The problem in that example is 1) picking up a minor and 2) picking up someone with drugs.
> 
> While both are problems, they are the exact same problem regardless of its the account holder or not.


I Guess the age is less important regarding the trouble you might find, but the example is intended as an instance when you might be thinking, it's just a kid that needs a ride.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Jerryk2 said:


> A couple weeks ago, a bouncer tried to put a passed out stripper in my truck. I told him and a woman that was helping him that we don't take passed out people. Drove off, didn't even charge a cancel fee and the next day was shut down for discrimination.


Very smart. Especially if you're a male. Imagine the lies these people could make up.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Arb Watson said:


> BMW subpar quality? Please share with us what do you drive?


While I have never own one myself, several friends of mine have been suffering from the nightmares. Problems just come one after another following 3 years of ownership.

Both my cars are Lexus. They are serene. Almost cost nothing to maintain (5K oil changes + factory-recommended 10k service).

Compare the re-sale values between BMW and Lexus. Of course you have to be fair (7 series VS LS, 5 series VS GS, etc). You will then know which one gives you more confidence.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Reaching for the handle without greeting you is a bad sign. You caught it! You kept the doors locked! You had a better first day than I did!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Julescase said:


> OP, if you arrive to pickup address and pax is under 18, wait the 5 minutes and cancel as "rider isn't here" so you can collect your cancellation fee then leave.


 I had a belligerent one a couple weeks ago. Female ordered him a Lyft, then I asked the name, and asked him to sit in front. He started getting all pissy with me, and told me "to get my ass down the road -- get!" I started waiting out the last two minutes, and he put his stuff on the ground like he was gonna attack me. I backed my car up and he followed, then I just drove around the corner as the clock ran out. I called the girl that ordered the Lyft, and told her what was going on, and I was taking five dollars from her.

FYI: the NAME is just a PASSWORD to enter the car, nothing else. Don't expect a name to be the same as on a birth certificate.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I never imagine BMW is such a cheap company. Selling ridiculously priced cars of subpar quality and yet be stingy from not offering complimentary loaners





Aaron Smathers said:


> The local BMW dealership uses Uber to shuttle their customers to and from the service department. I got a ping from someone yesterday named "Romer", waited outside for 4 minutes and an elderly woman entered the car. When I dropped her off she asked me if they tipped me through the app, I was a bit puzzled at first but then she told me BMW ordered the uber, she gave me $5 cash and BMW did not tip via the app.


Had this gem a while back. BMW dealership paid instead of giving them a loaner.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

New2This said:


> Had this gem a while back. BMW dealership paid instead of giving them a loaner.
> 
> View attachment 245765


Lyft wants that kind of business. Not just pax ordering from phones, but businesses ordering rides for their clients.

https://www.lyft.com/business

For Employees

For Customers

For Patients

For Students


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> While I have never own one myself, several friends of mine have been suffering from the nightmares. Problems just come one after another following 3 years of ownership.
> 
> Both my cars are Lexus. They are serene. Almost cost nothing to maintain (5K oil changes + factory-recommended 10k service).
> 
> Compare the re-sale values between BMW and Lexus. Of course you have to be fair (7 series VS LS, 5 series VS GS, etc). You will then know which one gives you more confidence.


You know that Lexus is a Toyoda with a lipstick put on. Pretty typical response as Toyoda owners never talk about performance. How many Lexuses do you see on German autobah?


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

JK7 said:


> Maybe, you (or another poster) could explain to me how to email Uber customer service and what I ought to tell them.
> 
> It also happens that when I cancelled, I first noticed I received a cancellation fee, which has since disappeared.
> 
> Thank you all for the feedback and advice. It is very helpful. Upon reflection, what I would have differently are a couple things.


I think you've got a pretty good handle on the situation now. And you've gotten a lot of other good advice. They removed the cancellation fee because the pax called Uber support and said in so many words you're a crappy driver who cancelled the fare for no good reason. Anytime you have a question, you should call the pax through the number and discuss it; ask the rider's date of birth and name of account holder, if necessary. Beyond that, you have to make a judgment call as to whether the people seem to pose an immediate threat to harming you or your vehicle or whether you can safely wait out the 5 minute no-show timer at the location. In either case, you should call customer support IMMEDIATELY afterwards to explain the situation. 1- 800-593-7069 is for Uber or there's a "Call Me" button under Lyft Help, in the app.

And if you actually felt physically threatened, you should also contact the Police immediately afterwards because Uber and Lyft will try to protect the rider from law enforcement involvement and hide their personal information.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Lift policy is that miners must ride with someone over the age of 18.


I'm pretty sure Lyft policy says nothing about miners riding by themselves.

Maybe I'm wrong, and I'm not sure about the laws in NJ, but I'm pretty sure you don't have many issues with underage miners.











Another Uber Driver said:


> You get more than a few of these "dumping jobs". A hotel, bar or restaurant wants to get a drunk off the premises. EASY! Put the drunk into a vehicle that takes them away from said premises! What _*was*_ the establishment's problem is *NOW* the* driver's* problem! Once you get the dumped person into your car, it is extremely difficult to get him out of it.





Jerryk2 said:


> A couple weeks ago, a bouncer tried to put a passed out stripper in my truck. I told him and a woman that was helping him that we don't take passed out people. Drove off, didn't even charge a cancel fee and the next day was shut down for discrimination.


More than a few times I've had places, twice at the Venetian alone, try to get me to take DRUNK/barely conscience riders (always female) who they brought out in a wheelchair!
I turn my dash-cam towards the open window and record the conversation with the employee and politely explain that there's no way in hell I'm taking that ride.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KenLV said:


> I'm pretty sure Lyft policy says nothing about miners riding by themselves.


"
*Age requirement*
Unaccompanied minors are prohibited from traveling with most carriers, including TNCs. A passenger must be 18 to sign up for a Lyft account, but if a driver believes a passenger might be underage, the driver may ask the passenger to confirm their age.

The driver may also let a passenger know that the driver will have to cancel the trip if the passenger is indeed under 18. In addition, drivers can report requests to transport unaccompanied minors by tapping 'Contact Support' below.
"

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012923127-Safety-policies


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Didn't get it, huh?

Even with pictures?

Sorry, I can't help you then.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I posted on this last month, I think. I pressed and pressed, and eventually got a reply from someone supposedly from Uber's legal department. They say they will deactivate rider accounts if this is reported to them.


I don't think Uber will deactivate any account.
I do schools everyday, I gues millions of $ every day for Uber.
I avoid only small kids.
I order rides for my wife, no problem with that.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Taking kids to school is about to start back up again in a few weeks!


Yes, but I do summer school too, it ended last week.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

FIFY:


Dice Man said:


> I don't think Uber will deactivate any *RIDER* account.


Drivers on the otherhand....well, we're


----------



## RogueErik (Feb 20, 2018)

Signal Twenty said:


> I get a lot of rides (as a percentage of my total trips) from my local BMW dealership - I wonder is that a corporate thing?
> 
> I get zero rides from other dealerships, so maybe that is a BMW thing...or BMW owners use Uber unlike owners of Audi, MB, Jaguar & Maserati that are next door to the BMW dealership.


Yeah, my Audi dealership gives loaners for EVERYTHING. Need headlight fluid? Loaner... Getting your free car wash? Loaner...


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

JK7 said:


> Hey y'all. I am a total noob at rideshare (I did my first ride this a.m., in fact). I would appreciate some advice/clarification on the rules of picking up a pax who is not the person shown on the ping. I read through the Beginner's Wiki on these forums and the Uber literature. I am still not sure what exactly the rules are.
> 
> FYI, the particular situation that arose was the following
> 
> ...


1) call or text account holder, verify actual pax name, and hopefully pax phone # and/or description if you need to try and locate pax.

2) insist that account holder text you to cover your butt: example "please pick up my nephew John for this Uber ride- thanks, Joe"

That's it, end of story


----------



## 422 (Sep 18, 2017)

By the way, I did not check if the teenage-looking pax was an adult. I chose to cancel the trip.


I received this recently about unaccompanied minors...


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Did F*ub*a*r* ( or was it Gr*yft*) re-instate you? Where did it happen? Was it in PG, DC or where?
> 
> One thing that I did forget to mention, and, this post reminds me, if you do cancel to avoid getting a problem passenger dumped on you, report it immediately. Let Uber know that the rider was drunk, rude, fraudulent or whatever. I even had one customer at National Airport who told me that another person accompanying her had yet to get the suitcase from the carousel and that I had to wait until this person came out of the terminal. _*AT AN AIRPORT????!?!?!???*_ ...........especially the way that things are THESE DAYS? Yeah, right, sure, lady, uh-HUH!!!!!! As soon as I had left the airport, I reported her to Uber.
> 
> One thing about both Uber and Lyft is that each one tends to believe whoever gets to it first. For this reason, reporting the customer is a good covering for your [donkey].


It was in Baltimore, yup I didn't report it right away, just wanted away from them. My mistake. It was Uber, I had to call and talk to a supervisor and was back the next day. Strangely though I was getting very few rides, usually I get one after the other.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RogueErik said:


> headlight fluid?


*HUH???????????????????????????????????*


----------



## RogueErik (Feb 20, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *HUH???????????????????????????????????*


Just meant to show that they will give you a loaner for anything, even something made up...


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

JK7 said:


> Hey y'all. I am a total noob at rideshare (I did my first ride this a.m., in fact). I would appreciate some advice/clarification on the rules of picking up a pax who is not the person shown on the ping. I read through the Beginner's Wiki on these forums and the Uber literature. I am still not sure what exactly the rules are.
> 
> FYI, the particular situation that arose was the following
> 
> ...


96% chance you quit the first year. Don't worry about any of this stuff.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Arb Watson said:


> You know that Lexus is a Toyoda with a lipstick put on. Pretty typical response as Toyoda owners never talk about performance. How many Lexuses do you see on German autobah?


And I'm fine with that. I drove Toyotas for years. Even bought some company stock.

Now I've had a couple of Acuras. They're Hondas with lipstick and makeup. Nice cars.

The biggest problem I have with Toyotas these days is that the majority of them have black interiors. I live in Houston, so I won't buy one like that.

If you're driving for Uber with BMW/autobahn performance, it's kind of overkill. I don't mind if you do it, but I'm not planning to.

Christine


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RogueErik said:


> Just meant to show that they will give you a loaner for anything, even something made up...


Allright; good' I was wondering. I know that these German buggies have all sorts of flashy buzzers, bells and contraptions on them, so I was thinking that someone over there had come up with something new for the headlights.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Arb Watson said:


> You know that Lexus is a Toyoda with a lipstick put on. Pretty typical response as Toyoda owners never talk about performance. How many Lexuses do you see on German autobah?


I bet you mean Toyota. Yes, it is true that Lexus is an upgraded Toyota particularly their Camry-based ES. However, I am not aware of any other non-European manufacturers that are competent enough to compete face-to-face with the renowned 7 series or S class.

I also agree with you that performance is never a concern. Luxury, tranquility, smoothness and reliability are all I need. Automobiles mean way more than just commuting as you may be aware of; it is a kind of hobby and thus, there is never an existence of the best or the worst hobby. If you are happy with the endless maintenance bills to indulge yourself in the German world, good for you.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *HUH???????????????????????????????????*


Are you trying to tell us that you do not change your headlight fluid regularly? I do that every other time I check my tires' oil pressure level.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I bet you mean Toyota.


I'll bet you didn't know that the Anglicized version of the family name in Japan is actually spelled "Toyoda."

You can look it up.

Christine


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

JK7 said:


> Hey y'all. I am a total noob at rideshare (I did my first ride this a.m., in fact). I would appreciate some advice/clarification on the rules of picking up a pax who is not the person shown on the ping. I read through the Beginner's Wiki on these forums and the Uber literature. I am still not sure what exactly the rules are.
> 
> FYI, the particular situation that arose was the following
> 
> ...


Don't.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

JK7 said:


> Hey y'all. I am a total noob at rideshare (I did my first ride this a.m., in fact). I would appreciate some advice/clarification on the rules of picking up a pax who is not the person shown on the ping. I read through the Beginner's Wiki on these forums and the Uber literature. I am still not sure what exactly the rules are.
> 
> FYI, the particular situation that arose was the following
> 
> ...


I have ordered for friends because they needed a ride and I was away out of town. I gladly ordered it but I called the driver to let him know it was not me he was picking up and described the person he was picking up. He was fine with it. The whole thing could have been avoided with one phone call to the driver. PAX fault!


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

dont work nights
dont work events
focus on hotel address 30+ miles away from airport
dont accept pool
dont accept delivery
ignore all 4.7s or lower
ignore all 5 not a hotel
ignore all stores, walmarts, schools, churches rail stops, bus stops, bars, restaurants, clubs, malls, strip malls

if you start trip & its not 10+ miles cancel

go thru trip history & request unmatch from any rider under $10, 1 star all trips you got paid less than $10 and no cash tip

dont drive in bad weather storms unless 3+ surge

ignore all trips 5+ minutes away

tldr
only accept hotel addressses 30+ miles from the airport, move near them or stage near them

helps if you're an early riser

if you do works nights get a dash cam& carry a weapon you will be assualted by some the 90% of people who use a service they cant afford, because chauffeurs & private drivers arent something designed for poor people, yet sillyCON valley thinks its a billion dollar idea & its revolutionary & disruptive to use modern day free unpaid slave labor, they're "geniuses because they got a line around the block at their subway because they charge $1 for $5 footlongs

dont worry they'll make it up in volume lmao

what they dont realize(they do but fifth amendment they not going to admit it) but when they start to charge actual costs everyone just goes back to going to the closest subway since the one operating at a loss went outta biz

good luck


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

1971 said:


> dont work nights
> dont work events
> focus on hotel address 30+ miles away from airport
> dont accept pool
> ...


Pax might go short this time, long the next. Bad assumption.


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> Pax might go short this time, long the next. Bad assumption.


so? they didnt tip i dont "share" oxygen or my vehicle with those types of human scum again

ive never in life not tipped a cab driver, bartender, server, pizza delivery, room service worker never not once i also tip certain other professions, its absolutely disgusting finding out 60% of people in my experience dont tip the human who risked their own lives & delivered them safely when I know 90% tip bartenders/servers/pizza delivery when thats a 1000+% mark up & your human delivery is 41% off simply mind boggling this much scum roams the earth lol

only good thing 40% do tip & 10% blessing you with 20 so the scum can be unmatched from & never get to kill my vibe again never eva eva

bad?
800-1000+ after gas a week on 20-30 rides a week although i did make 1400 a week when first started doing 20-30 trips A DAY, lol 100+ extra trips a week for a few hundred extra bucks not worth it thats 10+ more hours a day LMAO

lol im a 1%er 3+ years $40+ an hour 2-3 hours on the road a day rest on my couch or bed playing ghost car giving the 96% who fail something to do

markets vary but nowhere near a bad assumption i dont want "customers" that cant afford the producr & only use it because its subsidized or uber offer $ off the ride.

adults own cars, locals have friends/family theyd rather bless with the $, cabs were never meant to be something taken daily, to move 700+ pounds(2-4) people in a 2000+ pound vehicle 1-10+ miles with gas at above $2.50 a gallon costs a minimum $10 & will until the end of time human or robot unless someone solves physics & invents free energy.

uber pays drivers $2 & keeps $4.40 for themselves the rest ate up in fees & expenses

it will never be sustainable until they pay labor a legal wage & charge actual costs+ to do so.

until then its a human trafficking app / ponzi scam & theifs using uber to aid & abett theft, they wont get in my vehicle more than once unless the cash tip least $5, i dont do that tip the evil government half my tip since they let this evil "company" operate

the only ride in my market worth it is the airport, I rarely except locals 90+% are 5 hotels, if you dont have a friend or family member willing to give you a ride who could use the extra $ that tells me everything about your personality, intelligence, & character, i dont want them in my ride either they complain about toll road when its still a 1985 fare lol theyd rather me drive a more dangerous route, with hundreds more pot holes & literally will have to dodge 1000+ more cars, the trip will take longer by least 5 minutes but possibly 20+ if accident or rush hour to save a few dollars rather than see literally 10 cars cruise control on 80 smooth as butter and get there faster, nope theyd rather risk missing their flight or dying because its a 1985 rate instead of a 1984 rate, usually only accept a non hotel resident addresses on sat-mon as the biz travelers mostly gone, sat is guaranteed xl days kids & fam so

this is the godfather scene in cuba theyll win because they not fighting for money, this business will never succeed most people not willing to pay the actual cost its too expensive for them, they cant even afford to tip no legit business wants that demo of "customer"

every airport has a TMZ thirty mile zone drivers should not be offering service period $20 to go to the airport hahahahaha no thanks im not a child, desperate, math flunkie, or easily exploited, ive ignored every ping within 30 miles going on 3 years

been ignoring hundreds of rides a week for years cancelling least 5 a week for years,unmatched from hundreds of locals, unmatched from every trip under $10 for years, 1starred hundreds for years, still get hundreds of pings a week neither rich or poor people going to stop using a service priced from 1965-1985 paying 1971 minimum fares, i dont eat fast food but if subway sold $5 foot longs for $1 guess what? id eat there 5 times a day lmao


----------



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

here2der said:


> I think you've got a pretty good handle on the situation now. And you've gotten a lot of other good advice. They removed the cancellation fee because the pax called Uber support and said in so many words you're a crappy driver who cancelled the fare for no good reason. Anytime you have a question, you should call the pax through the number and discuss it; ask the rider's date of birth and name of account holder, if necessary. Beyond that, you have to make a judgment call as to whether the people seem to pose an immediate threat to harming you or your vehicle or whether you can safely wait out the 5 minute no-show timer at the location. In either case, you should call customer support IMMEDIATELY afterwards to explain the situation. 1- 800-593-7069 is for Uber or there's a "Call Me" button under Lyft Help, in the app.
> 
> And if you actually felt physically threatened, you should also contact the Police immediately afterwards because Uber and Lyft will try to protect the rider from law enforcement involvement and hide their personal information.


Thanks a lot, here2der. I also learned that if I call the Uber Greenlight Hub, I get an automated menu. Press 4 to report problems with pax. I like to try to memorize info that I may need in an emergency. If I am in fight or flight mode, with a lot of adrenaline, I want to not have to think too much.



roadman said:


> 96% chance you quit the first year. Don't worry about any of this stuff.


If I am still working rideshare a year from now, I will let y'all know by bumping this thread!


----------



## Muse (Aug 1, 2018)

Aaron Smathers said:


> The local BMW dealership uses Uber to shuttle their customers to and from the service department. I got a ping from someone yesterday named "Romer", waited outside for 4 minutes and an elderly woman entered the car. When I dropped her off she asked me if they tipped me through the app, I was a bit puzzled at first but then she told me BMW ordered the uber, she gave me $5 cash and BMW did not tip via the app.


I have had hotel do this too


----------



## Chillyz12 (Sep 30, 2015)

Make sure your phone screen with riders name is not visible when you arrive. Ask rider for a name, if the name given doesn't match the name on your app, ask for the name of who ordered the ride. If they can't answer no ride. If they look under age, ask their age. If they aren't smart enough to lie, no ride. Uber policy https://help.uber.com/h/43b84de6-75...MgDovPD1PDLSA=&_csid=rdmnGWwpmeBVS5925whtAQ#_


----------

